# How long until the kits leave the nest?



## rabbitman (May 15, 2011)

I am building a new rabbit hutch for my momma and her baby bunnies but I dont know when I will get finished. Right now her babies are in a 16"x4' nest box and they are 8 days old when do they start to walk and leave the nest box?


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (May 15, 2011)

They will usually start exploring at about 2 weeks old. I take the nestbox away at 3 weeks in the summertime. I give them a piece of board to sit on and plenty of hay.


----------



## rabbitman (May 15, 2011)

Ok, that should give me enough time, I built a hutch that has a 2x4 nest box attached to it so I cant really take it away LOL


----------



## hoodat (May 15, 2011)

I like having a shelter box as part of the cage. It gives the buns a place to hide and get out of the weather. Most will build their nest in the corner of it but it depends on the doe. Mine marked her box with a couple of squirts of urine to make it hers and has never urinated or defecated in it since but some just decide its a nice private place for the potty corner. I made it with removable bottom boards so I can take them out to sanitize between kindlings. I'm sure the young won't be as tidy with it as she is.


----------

